# Footdar?



## Necrotes (Sep 27, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone had any good foot eldar tactics, army ldeas, and hints for a competative army. All ideas and help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Necrotes said:


> I was just wondering if anyone had any good foot eldar tactics, army ldeas, and hints for a competative army. All ideas and help is greatly appreciated.


No offense, but I have to ask.

You trollin'?


----------



## Edges (Aug 26, 2010)

I know Fritz ran an army a while back using something like three squads of Harlequins, some pathfinders, and three Wraithlords. It's a tough list to make work, but Eldrad gives you a lot of sneaky deployment options.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Sneaky deployment options? You mean the ones that involve using lots of transports? Or perhaps the ones that don't let you field farseers?


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Non-transport Eldar armies work really well... if they get the first turn, and there aren't a lot of blast template weapons on the opposing side if not.
It's best to take a Wave Serpent or two, run squads in and behind them.


----------



## Edges (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry what I meant by sneaky deployment was using Eldrad's divination to redeploy units. Why wouldn't he have the option to take farseers?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

That's something that Mechdar do scads better than footies.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Non-transport Eldar armies work really well... if they get the first turn, and there aren't a lot of blast template weapons on the opposing side if not.


That's like saying "Yeah, it works, so long as the opposition replace their bolters/pulse rifles/gauss flayers with nerf guns and all enemy close combat combat weapons become feather dusters." Yeah, it could work, but it ain't gonna happen. And even then you'll lack the mobility to get your units were you need them, which is a problem considering the lackluster range of eldar foot troop weapons.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, it depends. If you put your entire army on Jetbikes, does it still count as 'footdar'?  'Cause if so, then yeah. You might have something going that requires no vehicles.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

coke123 said:


> That's like saying "Yeah, it works, so long as the opposition replace their bolters/pulse rifles/gauss flayers with nerf guns and all enemy close combat combat weapons become feather dusters." Yeah, it could work, but it ain't gonna happen. And even then you'll lack the mobility to get your units were you need them, which is a problem considering the lackluster range of eldar foot troop weapons.


Dark Eldar are an example of armies without a lot of blast template weapons.
The non-mech Eldar list I faced was probably my toughest fight in the tournament Saturday, and the only one I lost against (oooo how I hate objective missions).
Large squads of Guardians with blasters and scatter lasers (the bright lances weren't as great against my army as they were some others, simply due to my already low armour), Dire Avengers with Bladestorm and Wraithguard gave me a really hard time.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Fritz managed to get over most of the problems which footdar face. The Harlequins were immune to anything over 24" and the pathfinders had 2+ cover saves so it wasnt exactly like they were vunerable to anti-infantry fire. And the Harlequins arent the slowest of troops with fleet and Flip belts. And to get them out of their rhinos and stuff he had the wraithlords and fusion pistols. Eldrad also helped with the redeploying and when he got into combat with the 3 full quin units there wasnt much that could still be alive after assult as Harlequins actually are the best combat unit Eldar have in terms of damage on the assult. He was a rather good player however. 

You just need 3 Wraithlords with EML and BL, 3 Full Harlequin units with shadowseer, kisses and fusion pistols, Eldrad and the rest of the points put into pathfinders.


----------



## Edges (Aug 26, 2010)

It could be a nice army to play in a fun environment, but the lack of melta and serpents to capture objectives will hurt a lot in competitive play. I'd agree with other posters that you should go mech as eldar for tournaments etc. but if you absolutely want to play a harlequin themed foot army go for it, it's just going to be an uphill battle to say the least.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Cocakoala said:


> Fritz managed to get over most of the problems which footdar face. The Harlequins were immune to anything over 24" and the pathfinders had 2+ cover saves so it wasnt exactly like they were vunerable to anti-infantry fire. And the Harlequins arent the slowest of troops with fleet and Flip belts. And to get them out of their rhinos and stuff he had the wraithlords and fusion pistols.


Which is fine so long as the opponent has no Flamers, no Dreadnaughts, no Rapid Fire weapons and doesn't assault your rangers with, well, anything really.



Cocakoala said:


> Eldrad also helped with the redeploying and when he got into combat with the 3 full quin units there wasnt much that could still be alive after assult as Harlequins actually are the best combat unit Eldar have in terms of damage on the assult.


This is correct, and something a lot of Eldar players (myself included) have overlooked for a long time. Furious Charge and Rending combined with Doom makes for some very splattered enemy units, even things like Terminators and MCs. The trouble is getting them a transport.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mathai said:


> Well, it depends. If you put your entire army on Jetbikes, does it still count as 'footdar'?  'Cause if so, then yeah. You might have something going that requires no vehicles.


I think the word 'footdar' implies the use of feet. Aren't jetbike lists referred to as 'Jetdar'?



Vrykolas2k said:


> Dark Eldar are an example of armies without a lot of blast template weapons.
> The non-mech Eldar list I faced was probably my toughest fight in the tournament Saturday, and the only one I lost against (oooo how I hate objective missions).
> Large squads of Guardians with blasters and scatter lasers (the bright lances weren't as great against my army as they were some others, simply due to my already low armour), Dire Avengers with Bladestorm and Wraithguard gave me a really hard time.


What sort of Dark Eldar list are you running? Because even if you aren't packing lots of templates, your speed (I assume you're running lots of raiders?) should be a massive advantage, especially in objective games.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If you're playing a 'Terrible List' themed game then Footdar are good. I play mine with Support Platforms for some extra awful.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> If you're playing a 'Terrible List' themed game then Footdar are good. I play mine with Support Platforms for some extra awful.


I hope you take the mandatory Skyleap Hawks too!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Sethis said:


> I hope you take the mandatory Skyleap Hawks too!


Fuck yeah. And he puts Baharoth in charge of them!

Those s4 power weapon attacks rule! Y'know, we he isn't yoyoing.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Sethis said:


> I hope you take the mandatory Skyleap Hawks too!


Of course, with my hardcore Vyper support. That's how I roll.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I don't know why everyone is so harsh on footda? I have ran a footdar army in all but 1 game and i have won more than i lost. Never lost to Tau and the one time i "mech'd up" i lost but dam it was a low kill point game (2-1 to him at the end of turn 6....there was a total of 7-7 possible kill points!)

Anyway if play for fun then Footdar are a riot but i do question there competative play as now adays everyhting is mech. But i'm in the game for fun and you have alot more fun with a footdar army i find.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

jaws900 said:


> I don't know why everyone is so harsh on footda


Because it doesn't work in the background and it doesn't work on the tabletop (Unless played by a VERY good player). Obviously your opponents are terrible or you are good at that type of list.

You want an elite footslogging list? Go play Space Marines.

Midnight


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

MidnightSun said:


> You want an elite footslogging list? Go play Space Marines.
> 
> Midnight


No, go play Blood Angels and make sure everyone has jump packs. Walking around doesn't work for elite armies, they need the ability to move fast.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

walking barely works for anyone these days


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

This list worked very well for me in a tournament. I won the tournament

Farseer with Doom and Singing Spear

9 Dire Avengers
1 Exarch with 2 Avenger Shuricats and Bladestorm

9 Dire Avengers
1 Exarch with Power Sword, Shimmer Shield, Bladestorm and Defend

5 Pathfinders

2 War Walkers with Scatter Lasers

1 Wraithlord with 2 Flamers, Missile Launcher and Brightlance

9 Striking Scorpions
1 Exarch with Scorpion Claw and Stalker

---

If you prefer Howling Banshees, then you can swap the Scorpions for:

9 Howling Banshees
1 Exarch with War Shout, Acrobatic and Executioner


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Did anyone else turn up?

I would be curious to know, what armies did you play that day?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

The issue that people find with footdar is that it is a problem to a solution rather than the other way round. The question which needs to be asked when coming up with novel army lists is "what do I lose and what do I gain" then "is this an improvement".

For footdar you loose all the things that help Eldar, their speed, their ability to contest and capture from out of leftfield.

What you gain is minimal, the attraction is the lure of solving the Eldar conundrum of how to get more men on the field, the trouble is that it sells all its useful points to meet this objective.

Furthermore you exaggerate the Eldar disadvantages of weak saves, low toughness and poor performance in CC while limiting the effectiveness of your psychers by putting them out in the open with poor movement range.

If you really gained anything then this might balance out, but to play footdar you pay way too much for the minimal increase in troops.

When trying to make novel armies it is a really good idea to not only analyse what you are loosing and gaining but also to read around a bit, when you do this you will find that the best list makers have tried and failed to make seriously effective footdar lists. By all means try it out, but unless you come up with some amazing new strategy and it seems to work every time then its best to keep it to the general 40k as tactics for footdar are tactics for losing.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

The only army I lost against was a Necron Destroyer Army.
I won against Black Templars, Dark Eldars, Tyranids, and Chaos Space Marines. Dark Eldars I fought three times, since I met the same army in the final and it was best out of three games.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The mind boggles, you played what 14 games minimum on a tourney and only lost to Necrons.... You my friend live in the twilight zone.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

coke123 said:


> I think the word 'footdar' implies the use of feet. Aren't jetbike lists referred to as 'Jetdar'?
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of Dark Eldar list are you running? Because even if you aren't packing lots of templates, your speed (I assume you're running lots of raiders?) should be a massive advantage, especially in objective games.


Why would you assume that?
I lose more troops to Raiders blowing up than to anything else, so... I only take 2.


----------

